# ابصالية آدام تسبيحة للعذراء مريم في القداس الاحتفالي( امنت لهذا تكلمت)



## حياة بالمسيح (9 ديسمبر 2020)

فاى: آى ساجى خين أوجوم: إثفى بيك نيشتى إن ناى: إبشويس إنتى نى جوم.



  *   أمنت لذلك تكلمت بقوة من أجل عظم رحمتك يارب القوات.

  *   فو إيثين إيروى باشويس: إيسوس بى ريف شينهيت: إثريتى أو أوو إنت شويس: تيك ماف إن شيليت.



  *   أعنى يا ربي يسوع الرؤوف لأمجد سيدتى أمك العروس.

  *   جى غار آليثوس: أستشيسى إيماشو: إنجى طاى بارثينوس: إثميه إنطايو.



  *   لأنها بالحقيقة قد تعالت جدًا  هذه العذراء المفعمة كرامة 

  *   دافيد أف ساجى إثفيتس: جى آابشويس سوتب إنسيون: إفنى أفشوبى إنخبستس: شا إنتيف سوتى إممون.



  *   داود تكلم من أجلها قائلا الرب أختار صهيون وأتى وحل فيها حتى خلصنا

  *   إيتى ثاى تى ماريا: إيطاس إينى شارون: إن تى إى إيليف ثيريا: إن إى أونيون



  *   أى مريم التى جلبت إلينا الحرية الأبدية.

  *   زاخارياس أف جوس: جى تى ليخنيا إن نوب: ثى إيطاف ثاميوس: خين هان جيج إن نوب.



  *   زكريا قال أنها المنارة الذهب المصنوعة بأياد ذهبية.

  *   إيساثياس أفجوس نان: خين أو إزمى إنثيليل: جى إس إيميسى نان: إن إممانوئيل.



  *   إشعيا قال لنا بصوت التهليل أنها تلد لنا عمانوئيل.

  *   ثاى تى بيروساليم: إتبوليس إمبين نوتى: إب هارما إن نى شيروفيم: إتؤى إنؤثو إنريتى.



  *   هذه هى أورشليم مدينة إلهنا مركبة الكاروبيم ذات الأنواع الكبيرة.

  *   بيزيكييل أفئير ميشرى أفؤ أونه نان إمفاى: جى أيناف إى أوبيلى: إنسانى ما إنشاى



  *   حزقيال شهد وأظهر لنا هذا قائلًا أنى رأيت بابًا ناحية المشارق.

  *   كيريوس بى ريف نوهيم: أفشى إيخون شاروس: أسؤهى إس شوتيم: إمبيس : ريتى كالوس.



  *   الرب المخلص دخل فيه وبقى مغلقًا جيد بحالة.

  *   لاؤس نيفن سى هوس نيم نى أسبى إنلاس إيتى ثيؤطوكوس: إثماف إم ماسياس



  *   كل الشعوب يسبحون مع لغات الألسن لوالدة الإله أم ماسيا.

  *   ماريا تى سيمتى: إبؤنوف إن ذيكيؤس: أووه إن آليثينى: إفراشى إن نى بيستوس



  *   مريم العفيفة بهجة الصديقين وبالحقيقة فرح المؤمنين.


----------

